# Muscadine Labels



## okree (Nov 12, 2010)

I bottled this back in the Spring, but I'm just now getting around to posting the label.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice label. I especially like the warning.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## smokegrub (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 13, 2010)

I like the nice clean look!


----------



## rrawhide (Nov 13, 2010)

cool - i may use a similar warning from now on!!!


great job


rrawhide


----------



## tonyt (Nov 13, 2010)

Love it.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice job okree!


----------



## Randoneur (Nov 13, 2010)

Okree, I like it. Nice label


----------



## Danny (Feb 18, 2011)

Here's the muscadine labels I'm using this year.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 18, 2011)

Danny said:


> Here's the muscadine labels I'm using this year.





NOW thats a real clean look!


----------

